# Good log haul part2



## Matildasmate (May 24, 2009)

More pics


----------



## Metals406 (May 24, 2009)

Nice pile-o-wood mate!


----------



## deeker (May 24, 2009)

Looks like saw dust 'eatin work ahead....keep us posted.

Kevin


----------



## BobL (May 24, 2009)

Looking good MM.  They look like softwoods - I can't think of any other way of getting that much wood onto that pickup.
Let's see the sawdust fly!

[Added later]
Doh, should have read part 1 before part 2, then I wouldn't have needed to make the dumb comment about the softwoods.

Anyway, good score MM.


----------



## Matildasmate (May 24, 2009)

BobL said:


> Looking good MM.  They look like softwoods - I can't think of any other way of getting that much wood onto that pickup.
> Let's see the sawdust fly!
> 
> [Added later]
> ...



All good mate , had a good laugh . They are quite dense for pine logs , janka hardness of about 8 . Cheers MM


----------



## dustytools (May 24, 2009)

Nice bunch of logs MM! Im looking forward to some milling pics.


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 24, 2009)

The Hilux did a good job to carry that lot,keep the pics coming.


----------



## Dai Sensei (May 24, 2009)

Nice pile there MM, hope to see the milled timber soon.


----------



## FJH (May 24, 2009)

Nothin redneck about this pic.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=99342&d=1243137920


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 25, 2009)

All I can say is WOW:jawdrop: 

That is a lot of log for a little truck. Ever thought about getting a trailer???


----------



## MotorSeven (May 25, 2009)

Damn, MM your "truck load o wood" puts some rednecks to shame

you really_ need_ a trailer......................:greenchainsaw:


RD


----------



## Matildasmate (May 25, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> All I can say is WOW:jawdrop:
> 
> That is a lot of log for a little truck. Ever thought about getting a trailer???



Na got no use for a trailer . Cheers MM


----------



## wavefreak (May 25, 2009)

So how did you get those big logs on to the truck? I know that ain't sticks on a Matchbox Car.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 25, 2009)

Matildasmate said:


> Na got no use for a trailer . Cheers MM



You are deffinitly making me feel guilty for having a 3/4 TN Dodge ram Diesel. But I was still maxing that out by pulling 16000 lb with the trailer and load combined. Here is one of my hauling pictures.


----------



## Matildasmate (May 26, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> So how did you get those big logs on to the truck? I know that ain't sticks on a Matchbox Car.


 We used marty's tractor , I normally use my ute crane , but the tractor is way faster and easier



Can8ianTimber said:


> You are deffinitly making me feel guilty for having a 3/4 TN Dodge ram Diesel. But I was still maxing that out by pulling 16000 lb with the trailer and load combined. Here is one of my hauling pictures.


Looks like a flash ute and trailer , but the picture is not to good very hard to see what was on the trailer , do ya have any better pics?


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 26, 2009)

Matildasmate said:


> We used marty's tractor , I normally use my ute crane , but the tractor is way faster and easier
> 
> Looks like a flash ute and trailer , but the picture is not to good very hard to see what was on the trailer , do ya have any better pics?



Yeah the flash on the camera caught the reflector strip. Here is another picture of a friend of mine pulling some logs up with the winch. I love that trailer. I can haul my 8,000 lb Hyster forklift (wieghs 11,000 lbs) or pull logs up on it or bring lumber home from the mill. I have even used the winch to pull a 32" walnut tree over the right direction as it was cut. It was leaning the wrong direction and I pulled it as my friend cut it and it worked pretty good.


----------



## BobL (May 26, 2009)

*Here ya go*

colours are a bit false/harsh but easier to see what's happening







Really nice set up BTW.


----------



## Matildasmate (May 27, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Yeah the flash on the camera caught the reflector strip. Here is another picture of a friend of mine pulling some logs up with the winch. I love that trailer. I can haul my 8,000 lb Hyster forklift (wieghs 11,000 lbs) or pull logs up on it or bring lumber home from the mill. I have even used the winch to pull a 32" walnut tree over the right direction as it was cut. It was leaning the wrong direction and I pulled it as my friend cut it and it worked pretty good.


That is one solid looking trailer you have , good for log loading to , gee I could have some fun with that trailer . Cheers MM


----------



## Matildasmate (May 27, 2009)

Very good bob , da I just realised what was going on , thats much better , yeah its a good setup eh . Cheers MM


----------



## BIG JAKE (May 27, 2009)

Nice stack of logs mate! I used to work my little trucks like that one a nissan and one a toyota. Now I drive a bigger one with a diesel and pull a trailer too. Very nice load indeed


----------



## Matildasmate (May 27, 2009)

BIG JAKE said:


> Nice stack of logs mate! I used to work my little trucks like that one a nissan and one a toyota. Now I drive a bigger one with a diesel and pull a trailer too. Very nice load indeed


Yeah it has been an amazing vehicle and its only 22 years old . I think I will have to make some room in my shed to keep the logs in good nic , because it will take me 12 months to cut all of them , it is currently firewood season so I am busy doing that at the moment . Cheers MM


----------



## Matildasmate (May 27, 2009)

Hi BobL , if your bored , can you tell me how much leverage a 1 ton object has at 3' , 4' and 5'ft hanging off of the end of a horizontal pipe in tons , I snapped me crane off a while back and was curious , I done a rebuild on it , it wont break this time . Cheers MM


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 27, 2009)

Matildasmate said:


> Yeah it has been an amazing vehicle and its only 22 years old . I think I will have to make some room in my shed to keep the logs in good nic , because it will take me 12 months to cut all of them , it is currently firewood season so I am busy doing that at the moment . Cheers MM



So what do you have under the hood of your toyota?? I know you guys can get them with diesel's. It is not fair b/c that would be the perfect vehicle. Great fuel efficency and great torque. They need to make more vehicles with diesel's here in North America. I can get 22 - 25 MPG with my big Dodge but I imagine a new Helix would be around 35 - 40 MPG.


----------



## BobL (May 27, 2009)

Matildasmate said:


> Hi BobL , if your bored , can you tell me how much leverage a 1 ton object has at 3' , 4' and 5'ft hanging off of the end of a horizontal pipe in tons , I snapped me crane off a while back and was curious , I done a rebuild on it , it wont break this time . Cheers MM



To answer this question I need to know a bit more detail about how the pipe is fixed at the fixed end and the distances involved. Certainly huge forces can be generated without knowing if the set up is not right, easily big enough to break welds or bend pipes.

For a crane the typical information needed is the distance from the fixed end of the crane to the lifting piston. For simple example in the picture below, the distance x is needed to calculate the leveraged load on the piston pivot and ratio of "Load/Leveraged Load" will be the same as the distance ratio of "x/y"







It sounds like you have a horizontal pipe welded to an upright pipe and are using a winch to lift the log from the free end of the horizontal pipe. In this case the welds between the two pipes need to be very strong, much stronger than most people imagine. If you can take a close up side on picture of your set up and include a ruler or some information about dimensions I can have a more detailed look for you. If you want to do this via PMs that is also OK.


----------



## BobL (May 27, 2009)

Just after my previous post I remembered some pictures of your truck crane pictures from last year.
Here is one




Is this the one you had problems with?

That crane is rated to lift 450 kg at the piston pivot/jib point and 230 kg at the first hole about a ft to the right of the piston pivot, and thus about 115 kg at the end. I estimate that log you are lifting is about 500 kg? I know they make these things to lift about double their rating or even a bit more, and it looks like you reinforced the top but it's still a big ask to lift that log. With 500 kg on the end of the crane, the pivot point on top of the upright is being pulled up with a force of 1.5 tons and the piston has to lift 1.5 tons. The weakest point in this system is the jib immediately to the right of the piston pivot which is also taking 1.5 tons. These are all just estimates but if something went pearshaped and you were injured I doubt your insurance would pay out.


----------



## DRB (May 27, 2009)

BobL said:


> To answer this question I need to know a bit more detail about how the pipe is fixed at the fixed end and the distances involved. Certainly huge forces can be generated without knowing if the set up is not right, easily big enough to break welds or bend pipes.
> 
> For a crane the typical information needed is the distance from the fixed end of the crane to the lifting piston. For simple example in the picture below, the distance x is needed to calculate the leveraged load on the piston pivot and ratio of "Load/Leveraged Load" will be the same as the distance ratio of "x/y"
> 
> ...



Interesting :monkey: I look forward to seeing this design and math.

I am working on a crane for my truck this weekend.


----------



## Matildasmate (May 28, 2009)

BobL said:


> Just after my previous post I remembered some pictures of your truck crane pictures from last year.
> Here is one
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob , thats about as much info as I need , I can calculate the rest myself . Yep thats the crane , but it has been modified by me since , the black bit at the bottom of the crane is actually underneath the tray since , the 230kg , 450kg markings are a little deceiving , the holes are where a pin goes through to adjust the length of the crane and the weights the crane can lift are actually at the hook 230kg - 450kg at the shortest crane length . Cheers MM


----------



## Matildasmate (May 28, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> So what do you have under the hood of your toyota?? I know you guys can get them with diesel's. It is not fair b/c that would be the perfect vehicle. Great fuel efficency and great torque. They need to make more vehicles with diesel's here in North America. I can get 22 - 25 MPG with my big Dodge but I imagine a new Helix would be around 35 - 40 MPG.


I get about 600 - 690kms a 60litre tank , mine is a 2.4Litre diesel , no power steering , no radio , no air conditioning , no turbo , just a very simple setup , only has about 450,000kms on the speedo . Cheers MM


----------



## BobL (May 28, 2009)

Matildasmate said:


> I get about 600 - 690kms a 60litre tank , mine is a 2.4Litre diesel , no power steering , no radio , no air conditioning , no turbo , just a very simple setup , only has about 450,000kms on the speedo . Cheers MM



That's between 10 and 8.7 litres/100 km
or
23.5 and 27 miles per US gallon.

My 3L diesel van does 9.6L per 100 km (24.5 mpg) almost irrespective of the load, air con, and speed.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 28, 2009)

Wow that makes me feel better about my Dodge

It is 5.9L Cummins Turbo Diesel inline six. I get 22-25 MPG highway, 16-17 in town and 15 hauling a 10,000 lb trailer on the freeway. They just changed the EPA requirments here is the States and the new diesel's get about 5-7 mpg less b/c of efforts taken to lower the emissions.


----------



## Matildasmate (May 29, 2009)

BobL said:


> That's between 10 and 8.7 litres/100 km
> or
> 23.5 and 27 miles per US gallon.
> 
> My 3L diesel van does 9.6L per 100 km (24.5 mpg) almost irrespective of the load, air con, and speed.


 Gee thats pretty good Bob , especially for a van.



Can8ianTimber said:


> Wow that makes me feel better about my Dodge
> 
> It is 5.9L Cummins Turbo Diesel inline six. I get 22-25 MPG highway, 16-17 in town and 15 hauling a 10,000 lb trailer on the freeway. They just changed the EPA requirments here is the States and the new diesel's get about 5-7 mpg less b/c of efforts taken to lower the emissions.


That sounds pretty good Can8ian cosidering the size of your motor , as for the emisions buisiness , duno why they dont just start makin hydrogen vehicles anyway , espescially considering the endless supply of water on our planet.


----------



## BobL (May 29, 2009)

Matildasmate said:


> Gee thats pretty good Bob , especially for a van.


Yeah I'm happy with it. The mileage only starts to drop off whenever I go over about 100 km/hr. Below that its fine. Above about 80 km/hr it's much noisier than a regular car, especially when it's empty, and you have to have the radio up louder, so I started wearing noise canceling ear muffs which have an audio input jack so's I can listen to my ipod without wearing out my (already stuffed) ears



> That sounds pretty good Can8ian cosidering the size of your motor , as for the emisions buisiness , duno why they dont just start makin hydrogen vehicles anyway , espescially considering the endless supply of water on our planet.


To get hydrogen requires energy and that has to come from somewhere. In Australia we should be doing it with solar or nuclear since we have heaps of both. Hydrogen also needs to be stored in a more compact way than just cylinders for vehicles since th cylinders weigh a lot. There's lots of people working on this - hopefully they sort it soon.


----------



## Matildasmate (May 29, 2009)

BobL said:


> Yeah I'm happy with it. The mileage only starts to drop off whenever I go over about 100 km/hr. Below that its fine. Above about 80 km/hr it's much noisier than a regular car, especially when it's empty, and you have to have the radio up louder, so I started wearing noise canceling ear muffs which have an audio input jack so's I can listen to my ipod without wearing out my (already stuffed) ears
> 
> 
> To get hydrogen requires energy and that has to come from somewhere. In Australia we should be doing it with solar or nuclear since we have heaps of both. Hydrogen also needs to be stored in a more compact way than just cylinders for vehicles since th cylinders weigh a lot. There's lots of people working on this - hopefully they sort it soon.


Yes hydrogen making takes energy , one of the problems with solar is storing the energy , but one mob not long ago got smart and started using solar energy to make hydrogen ,that way they could store the sun so to speak , I am sure they will solve the other problems sooner or later , duno about the nuwks , I still believe there are to many unsolved and very expensive problems with it , the power produced is dearer , the waste problem , the fact the nuwk power stations have a limited life and then we have to look after these sites for thousands of years , which would make this power supply exstremely dear . Cheers MM


----------

